# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Pharm or UGL ? and experiences with this stuff?

## dovedescent

New gear..Looks damn close to pharm but chatter I HEAR says Ugl But DAMN the bottles are pretty... Lab name starts with and R.

Any EXPERIENCE With this Bros??

----------


## spywizard

if you have the option to get your hands on phara.. always go that route..

ugl is just that.. no guarantee

we've seen it all the good the bad the ugly..

a lab can come out with all samples being sent out perfect.. 

and then 1000 orders go out all under dosed, and some with abscess infections.. 

it's part of the risk you take..

----------

